# my new home made boa rack what u think ?



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

well with the funds a bit tite atm but with me needing more space i decided to build another boa rack with stuff i had laying around to save me money all in all i managed to only have to fork out just over 100 quid and that was on the perspex, edgeing around the windows, glue, and 2 heat mats as could only find 3 laying about. heres a pic of it let me know what you think sorry about my daughter in the pic she would not move out the way for me to take it as she wanted to be in it and thats a 70l rub on the top of it i plan to get another one so i can have 2 on top of itso that i dont end up wasteing anyspace lol


----------



## john_boy (Dec 4, 2010)

That looks awsome!!!! :no1:

Can i ask what tubs you used?? I think i need to make one for my boas


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

john_boy said:


> That looks awsome!!!! :no1:
> 
> Can i ask what tubs you used?? I think i need to make one for my boas


cheers

these were the tubs i used i just cut a hole in the front and glued some perspex in them 
Laguna Black Water Tub - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## motorhead (Dec 5, 2010)

looks well! :2thumb:


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

motorhead said:


> looks well! :2thumb:


 cheers


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Very nice matey, professional looking to me : victory:*


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

BlazzingGecko53 said:


> *Very nice matey, professional looking to me : victory:*


 cheers yer i think i might even build another one as this one turned out ok


----------



## DanielF (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice! whats the max sized snakes you could fit in them? as i was looking into making some for myself


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

DanielF said:


> Very nice! whats the max sized snakes you could fit in them? as i was looking into making some for myself


 well the tubs are are just a bit bigger than 3x2 i think buy 1ft high the biggest one ive got in there is just under 7ft but everyone keeps diffent size snakes in diffent size tubs rubs etc like alot of people keep near on 6ft snakes in v70 racks and them v70 tubs are about half the size of these tubs


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

How do you heat these??


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

snakeskinshoes said:


> How do you heat these??


 heat mats wired up to a 5 way switch box on a pulse stat


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

UnBOAlievable_Morphs said:


> heat mats wired up to a 5 way switch box on a pulse stat


U got a picture or can you get me a pic of the heating system, I'm about to build something similar for my boas I'm using vision tubs though.

Cheers Matt


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

snakeskinshoes said:


> U got a picture or can you get me a pic of the heating system, I'm about to build something similar for my boas I'm using vision tubs though.
> 
> Cheers Matt


 yer ill try get you a pic later if you want what bit would you like a pic of


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

Where you've mounted your mats that's all, just a pic without the tubs in would be okay. Cheers


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

snakeskinshoes said:


> Where you've mounted your mats that's all, just a pic without the tubs in would be okay. Cheers











there u go mate


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

Spot on cheers


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

snakeskinshoes said:


> Spot on cheers


 thats alright mate if you need anymore help or info etc just give us a shout  good luck


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

UnBOAlievable_Morphs said:


> heat mats wired up to a 5 way switch box on a pulse stat


Yea 1 more question, why a pulse stat over a dimming stat?


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

snakeskinshoes said:


> Yea 1 more question, why a pulse stat over a dimming stat?


 i always use pulse stats with mats etc as they work better than dimmer stats etc. i think most people on here would agree


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

Yea I noticed everyone with RUB racks are using pulse stats but I didnt know the reason behind it. Ive just sold my viv stacks so all my stats are dimming - will have to invest. Cheers for your comments : victory:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Microclimate will tell you to use dimmers with light emitting bulbs and that they shouldn't be used with ceramics and mats. They recomend pulse stats which pulse the correct amount of electric to the heater to keep it at the required temperature. Dimmers prolong the life of a light bulb instead of turning them on and off. pulse should not be used for light bulbs. Get a good pulse state like the b2me or DL2me well worth it. Don't skimp on the state. 
Great job on the build. 


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs (Feb 9, 2011)

animalstorey said:


> Microclimate will tell you to use dimmers with light emitting bulbs and that they shouldn't be used with ceramics and mats. They recomend pulse stats which pulse the correct amount of electric to the heater to keep it at the required temperature. Dimmers prolong the life of a light bulb instead of turning them on and off. pulse should not be used for light bulbs. Get a good pulse state like the b2me or DL2me well worth it. Don't skimp on the state.
> Great job on the build. 


 thats a better answer to his question :2thumb: and cheers mate


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

No problems, happy to help. Great build.


----------

